# What insert plate......



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A member has sent me a PM asking, "Hi James could you please tell me what brand of router plate you used to mount your triton router on. many thanks......"

So that I can post pictures, I will respond in the forum........

1. In my small table, which is an Oak Park table, I use the OP 11" square plate which was pre-drilled for the Triton TRC001.

2. in my larger table I use a generic 11 x 9? plate.

Will locate and add pictures......


----------



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

The 3.25 HP Triton has standard PC 7518 mounting holes.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*router mountig plate*

Hi all I have been looking at the wood peckers aluminium plate dedicated for triton routers, If any one has such a plate please comment. regards carl


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

carl.p said:


> Hi all I have been looking at the wood peckers aluminium plate dedicated for triton routers, If any one has such a plate please comment. regards carl


I have a Woodpecker Plate for a Milwaukee, and I have to say, it is the best made plate IMO. Has plenty of points to level it, an adjustable plunger to keep it snug in its daddo, its well anodized and made from quality aluminium. Great support, too. If you ever have a problem, just call them.

I have to be honest, the only thing that I do not like with the new plates is that they no longer offer the aluminium inserts. I think you have to wait for a run to be made and sign up to receive them, when that day comes.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ken Massingale said:


> The 3.25 HP Triton has standard PC 7518 mounting holes.


...and I believe one of the Milwaukee's (sp) has the same hole spacing?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have two tritons mounted with woodpecker plates. You will also like their insert rings.
When installing the plate I recommend glue metal where the plate leveling screws bear inder the plate. The weight will eat down into plywood


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I went with the Kreg insert plate. Mainly because I could get one for a Bosch 1617 and one for the Triton (dual router set up). Both are predrilled so you can access the height adjustment through the table. And they are fairly inexpensive.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The plate in the 2nd pic looks like the Grizzly plate James.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mike,

What would you pay for them in US?

Kreg® Precision Router Table Kit : CARBA-TEC

http://www.carbatec.com.au/carba-tec-router-table-insert-kit_c2710

Carl is in South Africa with limited choices and higher prices.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> What would you pay for them in US?
> 
> ...


$50 or thereabouts.
Kreg PRS3034 Insert Plate TL-Triton - Router Tables - Amazon.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The plate in the 2nd pic looks like the Grizzly plate James.



Yes, just another clone.

Bit of price difference, however....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so no recognition for my JessEm???
seems not many here use JessEm...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Rockler table and bought their type C plate for my new Triton. You must, however, drill your own hole for the lift crank. This was extremely easy. Remove the Triton base plate. Mount the plate on the router, making sure you have the speed adjustment facing you when in the table. This puts the switch on the right side when installed. Flip the router up with face plate down and locate the notch on the base. Punch a starting point a quarter inch out from the center of the notch. Remove the plate and drill a half inch hole and finish it lightly with a fine rat tail file. But if you are making your own table, or have another brand top, use one of the others.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> so no recognition for my JessEm???
> seems not many here use JessEm...


Stick I would buy one in a heartbeat if they made it in a 9X12 inch size. Not many out there in 9X12, and what there is does not come with a 1-3/16 ring for bushings. That is important to me.

Dick

Dick


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Willway said:


> Stick I would buy one in a heartbeat if they made it in a 9X12 inch size. Not many out there in 9X12, and what there is does not come with a 1-3/16 ring for bushings. That is important to me.
> 
> Dick
> 
> Dick


The Woodpecker plates will take standard Porter Cable bushing inserts. But, it sounds like you already knew that.

I got a catalog from the them the other day. It is not on their website, but they also sell solid brass base plate insert reducers. They were listed in the Woodpeckers\Whiteside catalog I recently received. Model #9510 with 8 pieces from 1/4" to 1" that fit the 1 3/16" rececessed hole for template guides.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Willway said:


> Stick I would buy one in a heartbeat if they made it in a 9X12 inch size. Not many out there in 9X12, and what there is does not come with a 1-3/16 ring for bushings. That is important to me.
> 
> Dick
> 
> Dick


why???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Yes, just another clone.
> 
> Bit of price difference, however....


I picked up 2 of the Grizz plates for $13 each. It would be hard to find them cheaper than that I think.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> why???


Stick I have a couple of table jigs that take a bushing. I am looking at a new piece of ply and laminate to add on the top so I can use a 9-1/4" x 11-3/4" plate.

Dick


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I picked up 2 of the Grizz plates for $13 each. It would be hard to find them cheaper than that I think.


Chuck I have bought 4 of the Grizzly plates, and I have yet to find one that is flat. That's causing inconsistent cuts. I would like to eliminate that problem altogether.

Dick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't used mine yet but I've heard that problem. If that's the case I'll try adding crossbars under as close to the router as I can put them. If they are too bad I'll go back to home made.


----------



## pagedeveloper (Sep 17, 2014)

*insert plate*

Well it looks like I might be up a creek. I need to do more research on it, but the model of Router that I have -- Craftsman 17560 is not going to work with plates that are sold at WoodPecker. The fixed plate, will not work at all, but the one that lowers and raises, will work with a model 17540. 

Off to google I go...

More if I find it.:big_boss:


----------

